# light conversion



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

will it be possible to put on those altezza's for the new sentra's on the back of my b13? also would it be possible to put bmw z3 headlights in the front?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can do anything with enough money. I don't know why you'd want to, but a good bodyshop can make them fit for the right price. It would cost a gang of money, though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*Anything is possible*

Man.....im putting 2001 altima headlights on my 91'SE and aura RSX in the rea. Its very possible. Just find a reputable shop..slapem bout $200 to $500 fr each conversion. Well i stay in Los Angeles,CA and her shops every where. Im getting the front done for about $300 and the rear im doing partly myself for specific reasons. 

Ive seen BMW 325 lights on the front of our cars....and supra in the rear....S2000 in the rear....civic altezzas in the rear......240 in the front.....skyline in the front. 

Just remember....have fun with it......


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Anything is possible*



flaredSE said:


> *Man.....im putting 2001 altima headlights on my 91'SE and aura RSX in the rea. Its very possible. Just find a reputable shop..slapem bout $200 to $500 fr each conversion. Well i stay in Los Angeles,CA and her shops every where. Im getting the front done for about $300 and the rear im doing partly myself for specific reasons.
> 
> Ive seen BMW 325 lights on the front of our cars....and supra in the rear....S2000 in the rear....civic altezzas in the rear......240 in the front.....skyline in the front.
> 
> Just remember....have fun with it...... *


thats whats known as an identity crisis
if you like a particular cars look, why dont u just buy that car? i mean if its something small that will fit in that you can do yourself with a small amount of work and not forking over hundereds of dollars to some shop, then i say go for it. i would never give money to make my sentras butt look like ANY kind of acura, though


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Why the hell would you pay to have Alteeezas put on your car... God damn you people are nuts... No harm ment but "Can you say played out!" Just buy some Tsuru taillights and Headlights!!! (Mexican headlamps) stop trying to being HONDA boys! If you want want Altezzas buy a Honda!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Tsuru*

I wanna know where I can get a pair of rear Tsuru's, I haven't seen these but i hear that they look real good. I think I'll just run stock lights in front b/c I plan on getting a custom grille from DG Racing, its real hot.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

sentradragon, it says you have pacesetter header, do you have lots of problems with them like everyone else says they do?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Pacesetter*

Not really, I had a Midas complete exhaust including the pipe that ran from cat. conv. to header and it wasn't as bad as others said. The pipe was short by about 1/4 an inch but my Dad, an ASE cert. Nissan tech. fixed it no prob. He installs everything for me, i guess Im really lucky


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Hey SentraDragon*

For Tsurus check with Greg V. from Mossy Nissan


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks I'll call him


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Tsuru*



SentraDragon said:


> *I wanna know where I can get a pair of rear Tsuru's, I haven't seen these but i hear that they look real good. I think I'll just run stock lights in front b/c I plan on getting a custom grille from DG Racing, its real hot. *


You can get a good deal on them from www.sr20development.com


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Tsuru taillights:










Please do not get altezza lights. There is a reason they werent made, they were never meant for the B13, and if they ever do make them...God help us!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Yo I got the Tsuru headlights and the taillights on my 91 classic
and my car is one of the most unique and tightst lookin b13
around, and I don't even have rims but heads are always turnin
when I come through the spot!!!!


----------

